# Hello.



## victah (29 März 2018)

Hi guys.

I'm new.
I'm making this post in a hurry before I can't load the forum anymore.
The first day I made 2 posts, the second visit 1, and on the last visit 0 because I couldn't load the forum anymore.
So I guess it's a matter of "time" not how many posts I make.

Will this change when I get to 20 posts?


----------



## General (29 März 2018)

Welcome to CB


----------

